# Doesn't liked to be picked up anymore...



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Bailey didn't like being picked up at the top of the stairs either. She was afraid of the steps, period. She didn't want to walk or be carried down them. As she grew, she outgrew the fear, thank goodness. At 7 months, she's 66 pounds, and carrying her isn't an option! 

Does Tucker dislike being picked up anywhere? Or just at the top of the steps?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I must've gotten lucky.....Samson never had a problem with stairs. Maybe he was around stairs with the breeder, because he's just always been able to walk up and down them.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Both of our dogs when they were puppies had this fear of stairs, but they were both able to overcome the fear quite quickly...
So don't worry, just give it a time 
Joe


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I must've gotten lucky.....Samson never had a problem with stairs. Maybe he was around stairs with the breeder, because he's just always been able to walk up and down them.



But he was a bit older when you got him, right? I don't think a 7-wk-old puppy can go down stairs--that would be like a cliff to him, lol.

I don't really think the question was about stairs, though


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

For the most part its coming down the stairs. But he also does it right in the morning when he really has to pee, but I figure that's just because he REALLY has to go and I'm just too slow at 6 in the morning lol


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> But he was a bit older when you got him, right? I don't think a 7-wk-old puppy can go down stairs--that would be like a cliff to him, lol.


Yep...Samson was 11 weeks. But I'm pretty sure he must've been around stairs before that, with the breeder.



LaurJen said:


> I don't really think the question was about stairs, though


:lol: Are you making fun of my uncanning ability to change the subject?

I don't recall Samson not liking to be picked up.....but I do remember that he got too heavy, too quick.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

i have found that pups deal with stairs fairly quickly.. right at 7 weeks.. 
i dont think you are giving him enough credit..


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Maybe you have really tiny steps in MO 

Augie couldn't go down the stairs at 7 weeks... I suppose I could have forced the issue, but I REALLY liked tucking him under my arm and carrying him  It wasn't long before he got too heavy to do it, so I savored those moments for a few weeks.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

hey..I quit letting people carry me down steps some time ago also..


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I hope Katie wont be afraid of stairs...we have 15 stairs to go up or down if she wants to come upstairs sometimes


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He's not afraid to go up them but if he wants to come back down he'll start crying but when you pick him up he really squirms... I don't think he knows what he wants lol.

The only time he tried to go down them he slid the whole way down, so its obvious he can't do it and I won't let him try until he's bigger.


----------



## Dilly70 (Oct 9, 2006)

Chumley hasn't tried the stairs yet. Our second floor is off limits to him; there are too many things that he would LOVE to get his paws on!  I know it's only a step or two, but he does okay going down the outside steps. I would think a flight of stairs would be scary for a puppy; they are for little kids.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Otto will go up and down the porch steps no problem. The stairs leading up to the second floor is another story. I just leave him be. There really isn't any need to take him up there unless he is in desperate need of a bath, but I found out that there is a 24hr pet wash at a nearby gas station. I'd probably just take him there.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

You mentioned it he really squirms when he has to pee... maybe his bladder is full, and he's afraid of losing it before he gets out, or it's uncomfortable to be picked up w/a full bladder? Just an idea....


----------

